# Max Payne 2 unter Windows 7 x64



## Leandros99 (17. Mai 2010)

Moin, 

ich habe mal wieder lust auf Max Payne 2 bekommen, da habe ich die CD's rausgekramt und es ganz Normal Installiert und gepatcht. 
Als ich jedoch das Spiel starten wollte, tat es dieses nicht. Man findet zwar den maxpayne2.exe *32 Bit Prozess im Task Manager jedoch startet das Spiel nicht. Woran kann das liegen? 
Bei manchen Spielen, wie Diablo 2 läuft das Spiel mit einem nachträglichen Crack / Patch (mein Spiel ist Legal erworben!). Auch diesen weg habe ich Versucht, nix hat es geändert. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen!

Danke,

Leandros


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2010)

Mach mal Virenscanner und Firewall aus, ob es an denen liegt.


----------



## Leandros99 (17. Mai 2010)

Nein, 

leider nicht. Habe das Programm auch schon in Verschiedenen Kompitabilitäts Modis ausgeführt ... nichts passiert.

Dennoch Danke ich dir, für deine Hilfe. Hat noch jemand weitere Ideen?


Leandros


----------



## Leandros99 (19. Mai 2010)

Moin,


das Spiel habe ich zum laufen bekommen. Habe meinen Grafikkarten Treiber auf die Version 195.6 Downgraden müssen. 
Jetzt habe ich jedoch ein weiteres Problem, wenn ich Max Payne 2 mit Fraps aufnehmen möchte, dann geht die Frame Rate auf 8 FPS runter, dadurch is das Spiel unmöglich Spielbar. Andere Games kann ich aufzeichnen! Woran könnte das liegen?
Am Treiber? An Fraps?

Danke für die Hilfe,

Leandros


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2010)

Das Spiel ist halt schon was älter, Du hast ja "sogar" nen alten Treiber nehmen müssen - das spricht dafür, dass es eben mit win7 und den neueren Treibern nicht ganz klappt, und wenn dann auch noch ein Tool dazukommt, das natürlich auch die Graka, CPU, RAM und Festplatte belastet, dann kann so was vorkommen.

Haste denn auch beim Aufnehmen alles, was im Hintergrund sonst noch aktiv ist, abgestellt?


----------



## Leandros99 (19. Mai 2010)

Ich habe alles Geschlossen, andere Spiele kann ich ja auch vernünftig Aufnehmen. Die FPS gehen sowas von Krass runter! Ich nehme mal eine alte Fraps Version.


----------



## Oelkaennchen (5. März 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe MaxPayne 2 heute mal wieder installiert (in Erwartung des dritten Teils) und bekomme es nicht zum laufen.
Hat evtl. jemand mittlerweile eine Lösung für das Problem . 
Es kann doch nicht sein , daß ich damals n Haufen Geld bezahlt habe und das Spiel jetzt in die Tonne treten kann.
Ich mein , ich hab immer noch n Windows Rechner und kein komplett anderes System ?!?!
Meine Daten sind : Intel Core i5 750 2,67 Ghz auf Asus P7P55D Board , Nvidia GeForce GTX 285 , Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit.

Danke schonmal im Voraus
Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## dmwDragon (6. März 2012)

Hast du schon Probiert das Programm im Kompatibilitätsmodus :  Windows XP SP3 auszuführen ?


----------



## Oelkaennchen (7. März 2012)

Ist ja nett gemeint , aber das war natürlich das Erste was ich probiert hatte 
Hat in keiner Einstellung was gebracht. 
Wenn ich ehrlich bin , hat der Kompatibilitätsmodus noch nie irgendwas gebracht . Ich weiß garnicht wieso Winzigweich das überhaupt anbietet ?????


----------



## Oelkaennchen (8. März 2012)

Erledigt , hab die Lösung aus dem PCGamesHardwareForum erhalten


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2012)

Und was war die Lösung? Wäre doch nett, wenn du sie hier hinein schreiben könntest, falls noch jemand das Problem hat


----------



## Oelkaennchen (9. März 2012)

Ein freundlich Forenuser hat mir dort eine MaxPayne2.exe zur Verfügung gestellt , welche damals (wohl mehr oder weniger offiziell)
von RockstarGames zur Verfügung gestellt wurde , um das Spiel steamtauglich zu machen. 
Diese habe ich dann gegen meine ursprüngliche exe ausgetauscht und schon funktionierte das Spiel einwandfrei


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. März 2012)

Oelkaennchen schrieb:


> Ein freundlich Forenuser hat mir dort eine MaxPayne2.exe zur Verfügung gestellt , welche damals (wohl mehr oder weniger offiziell)
> von RockstarGames zur Verfügung gestellt wurde , um das Spiel steamtauglich zu machen.
> Diese habe ich dann gegen meine ursprüngliche exe ausgetauscht und schon funktionierte das Spiel einwandfrei


 
Gut, danke. Denn bevor Max Payne 3 erscheint, werd ich vielleicht die ersten beiden Teile auch nochmal durchspielen und da ist es schon einmal gut, sowas zu wissen


----------



## Mellsei (9. März 2012)

Das ist Pflicht =D , das gleiche gilt für Mass Effect


----------



## Demondead (5. Mai 2012)

Und woher genau bekommt man nun die Steamversion der MaxPayne2.exe?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (6. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte eher das Problem, dass ich das Spiel nicht auf meinem Breitbild Monitor spielen konnte. bzw. ich konnte es schon Spielen, aber halt nur verzerrt, weil Breitbildauflösungen nicht unterstützt wurden.


----------

